# Scope Ring Confusion, help!



## IngaLisa (Jan 31, 2013)

I bought a Ruger American Rifle a week or so ago. It didn't come with scope rings. I called Ruger and they said to order rings that are sized to the diameter of my scope, so, I ordered some 1" Weaver Grand Slam mounts which fit the scope just fine, but I can't get them on the rifle's scope mounts with the clamp screw provided. The clamp screw just seems too long. 

I guess I am saying, even with the clamp screw in as tight as we can comfortably get it, still doesn't seat the clamp tightly in the saddle part of the ring, let alone get tight enough to grasp the Weaver base. It seems like they made the screw too long. Hubby could keep cranking on the screw with the Allen wrench, but I am afraid he will break the wrench and it doesn't really seem to be tightening it. 

The option it seems, is to put in a washer, but, that doesn't seem right. It's going to mess with the aim of the scope. It seems like the Weaver base is too thin for the saddle, but, if it were, the clamp would not seat properly in the saddle, like I said, it seems the saddle screw is too long.....or was I supposed to buy a rail or something for this. Hmmm. Please help, because hubby's answer to everything is to 'make it fit' by force, and I know that isn't the answer in this case. (It usually never works, but that's just his way, sorta like kicking things to make them work, now and then, it works.)

I feel really dumb not getting this to work.


----------



## IngaLisa (Jan 31, 2013)

The scope fits into the rings fine and that all fits on the rifle just fine, until you try to fasten it to the Weaver mount. Either the saddle is to big for the Weaver mount, or the darn screw is too long. If I bought a shorter screw, it would fasten the saddle part of the ring to the Weaver mount, just perfect. It's like the screw is a quarter inch too long.


----------



## mikes69baja (Nov 2, 2012)

Now i may be wrong, but ruger does not use a weaver mount....My mini 30 came with scope rings.... I wonder if your american rifle was suppose to.


----------



## mikes69baja (Nov 2, 2012)

now if you look at the prior pic at the bottom there is a little tab that protrudes from the middle. That tab fits into the slit below... Now this is for my mini thirty and i dont know if its the same on your rifle.


----------



## IngaLisa (Jan 31, 2013)

Thank you. I wish I could send a pic, but our mount is very similar. The mount has a slit in it, that the ring saddle matches up with. Ours is rectangular, and that all fits. That all works fine. The darn screw on the side, which on our mount is a screw with a hex screw. That hex screw on the side, (yours has a little ball on it, ours is simply a screw) doesn't tighten enough. It almost seems like a product defect, like they didn't drill the hole deep enough to fit the screw. If the little screw was a quarter of an inch shorter, it would clamp the piece to the mount. I'm worried hubbs will strip the screw and, well, you know where that will end up....."I told you soooo". I may just try ordering different rings.


----------



## IngaLisa (Jan 31, 2013)

Weaver - Scope Mounting Rings - Grand Slam Top Mount

This is what I bought. I guess I need rings to go on a Weaver #46. Maybe these are the wrong rings?


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

They should be a standard weaver base on your rifle so standard weaver rings should work. I'd try another set of rings and see if that helps. You don't want to strip the heads on those screws, send them back and order another set. I'd probably put a set of these Leupold 1 PRW (Permanent Weaver-Style) Rings Matte High on it.

-Infidel


----------



## IngaLisa (Jan 31, 2013)

Thank you so much. I emailed Weaver and asked them for their recommendation. I understand Ruger American Rifle has a Weaver #46 base. I couldn't find the rifle on the Weaver site, so, hopefully they email me back with the right rings. I will just return these. What a pain in the rump. :/


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

mikes69baja said:


> Now i may be wrong, but ruger does not use a weaver mount....My mini 30 came with scope rings.... I wonder if your american rifle was suppose to.
> View attachment 1568


I just bought a Ruger American. It didn't come with scope rings, had to buy the glass and mount seperately.


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

Be happy it's a weaver base and not the proprietary base they've used on other guns. I still need to pick up a set of quick detach rings for my Mini-14 but that proprietary base means only a couple of companies make rings for it and they ain't cheap.

-Infidel


----------



## IngaLisa (Jan 31, 2013)

Well, thanks to all of you for your help. I will let you know how this all turns out.


----------



## IngaLisa (Jan 31, 2013)

Just to let every one know, I bought a cheap set of Weaver scope rings at WallyWorld, and they fit fine. I am returning those expensive ones!


----------

